# Excellent Article on Food Allergies



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Only Natural Pet Store - Dogs Cats Holistic Supplies Products Food Treats Vitamins Medicine Supplements


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I hung with the article until the food and diet part. Please know that a lot of the recommendations in the food and diet section are VERY controversial. 

To be honest, the holistic community recommends many diets, supplements, and treatments which are unfounded scientifically. There's so many of their claims which are misleading that I don't trust any of their advice. 

For instance, I checked petDIETS.com (a link on Cornell's site) about dry foods/denatured proteins and this is what they say:

PetDiets


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> I hung with the article until the food and diet part. Please know that a lot of the recommendations in the food and diet section are VERY controversial.
> 
> To be honest, the holistic community recommends many diets, supplements, and treatments which are unfounded scientifically. There's so many of their claims which are misleading that I don't trust any of their advice.
> 
> ...



That is why people have to gather information and make up their own minds about these things. 

The conventional medicine/pharma/food industries also make misleading claims and are certainly not unbiased. 

Everyone is free to have their own opinions and use whatever type of food/supplements they choose.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Only Natural Pet Store - Dogs Cats Holistic Supplies Products Food Treats Vitamins Medicine Supplements



Thanks for sharing this article, Marj. 

I use a home-cooked diet, probiotics, digestive enzymes, and omega 3 fatty acids, and Nikki is perfectly healthy, despite the liver problem she was born with. No allergies, behavior problems, ear infections, etc.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the article Marj, i received the same info in my email.


----------

